
ONNX – an open format to represent deep learning models - jonbaer
http://onnx.ai/
======
mindcrime
We've been looking at ONNX a lot at work. Now that we have the open-source
ONNX runtime[1] available, it looks like a really good option. The ONNX
runtime from MS supports, or claims to eventually support, all of Windows, Mac
and Linux, with API's in Python, C#, C, and C++ (available or "coming soon").

The biggest "hole" in the ONNX ecosystem, that I see, is that Tensorflow
doesn't natively support the format. But, there are converters to convert TF
models to ONNX, so that shouldn't be a huge issue.

Also, despite the name "Open Neural Network eXchange", ONNX is capable of
representing non neural-network models as well. Just something to keep in
mind.

[1]: [https://github.com/onnx/onnx](https://github.com/onnx/onnx)

